# Museum of Flight and Aerial Firefighting



## NVSMITH (Feb 26, 2022)

-Don't know if this has been covered before but I just came across it: the Museum of Flight and Aerial Firefighting in Greybull, Wyoming. Our History They have an interesting collection of aircraft on site including P2V, C-119, C-97, PB4Y and others. There is also a museum dedicated, as the name states, to aerial firefighting.
-It is also worth going to sites devoted to the town of Greybull. The Wiki site (Greybull, Wyoming - Wikipedia) gives information on the genesis of aviation at Greybull Airport (GEY). Would you believe B-18s and Northrop Deltas as aerial sprayers?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 26, 2022)

Have had this for quite some time. This may be a place to include it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2022)

That's awesome, thanks for the link!


----------

